# Well, Didn't Make the Nipple......but



## Tiretyme (Sep 29, 2014)

Wanted to head to nipple today but had my Dad with me and he really had his heart set on fishing wrecks. So being the good son, we headed out of OB and thought I'd stop by the LuLu just to see how it's progressing.

Well after five hours there he was still having a blast! All the endangered Red Snapper you could catch 5-20lbs, Small AJ's everywhere, few grouper and scamp, plus a host of many other. He hooked up literally every other drop, and wore me out keeping him baited & tackled up. I would guess he broke at least 4 Red Eagle 6/0 hooks in half - no problems when I put on the 9's!

Fish were on bottom to about 50ft in water column, and still thick after drifting up to 1000ft from wreck. Used live pinfish & live cigar minnows (I had caught a ton with cast net) - so never opened frozen bait. Even put out a few diamond jigs, and with a little effort they hit them too.

Sure do appreciate all you guys - suggestions, recommendations, etc.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Great Job and Pix. 

My dad is 74 and is wanting me to take him out for another fishing trip. I got to get off my arse and get me boat fixed up. 

That pix is just what I needed to put other things aside. Thank you for the post.

Is that an Academy ring on his finger?


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Nothing better than being able to please pop for a day, and get a bite to eat taboot!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Priceless pic!


----------



## amberjack (Jan 11, 2009)

Good for you and him. That is a good son and picture of dad.


----------



## Tiretyme (Sep 29, 2014)

Deeplines said:


> Great Job and Pix.
> 
> My dad is 74 and is wanting me to take him out for another fishing trip. I got to get off my arse and get me boat fixed up.
> 
> ...


Naval Aviator, US Marine Corp. He's 79 and went through NAS Pensacola & Whiting Field in the late 50's.


----------



## Tiretyme (Sep 29, 2014)

Thx guys.....here's another for extra motivation!! I get him to wedge in between gunwale & leaning post for leverage and stability.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great report and pics! Sure looks and sounds like you and your Dad hgad a great day on the water, way to go. Tight lines to you.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## 1 Last Cast (Nov 13, 2014)

Awesome! 
I know you had a blast.
How far is LULU from The Pass?


----------



## Tiretyme (Sep 29, 2014)

1 Last Cast said:


> Awesome!
> I know you had a blast.
> How far is LULU from The Pass?


Not bad, it is about 17nm miles. Run South out of OB and course will take you directly by Data Buoy 42012 which is 12nm south of Pass. Public numbers appx 29 59.50 87 33.50-you can't miss it!!

I have one display set on statute miles and one on nautical miles - think it was 20.3 statute miles from the dock.


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

Your dad is good for another trip I bet. It was very nice of you to share that with him, and with us. Many thanks


----------



## Batt3669 (May 19, 2011)

Tell your dad Semper Fi! Looks like ya'll had a lot of fun. 

I enjoy when my dad goes with me. He gets to hollering while he is reeling. I really need to video it one day. He always out catches us too. Then he give us just the right amount of trash talk on the way back in! Great times.


----------

